# nbl.com.au - Aussie basketball



## The Howster (Jun 24, 2005)

For those that haven't discovered it already, the National Basketball League (NBL) in Australia has a website which daily posts news on hoops down under. There are heaps of former college stars as well as guys who have played in Europe playing in the NBL, so check out the website at the following address:

nbl.com.au


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

and there's brad newley :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Nick Horvath who played for West Sydney last year and a college career in Duke is playing on the Minny summer league team


----------



## Labalas (May 9, 2005)

When I lived in Australia and watched the NBL I would always wonder why they would go to America to draft players into the league. I think the league needs to look at europe as there is a lot of untapped talent there and that can improve this league a lot and probably attract a lot more people to he game as it is a very multicultural country.


----------

